# TULIP acrostic



## A5pointer (Dec 24, 2007)

What is the origin of its use and what was the thinking behind it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f59/first-official-contest-puritan-s-mind-pb-13195/


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 24, 2007)

I read through the previous contest thread, and was struck that it sort of just cut off after a while. There was never a winner declared, although the reference to Boettner seemed the best fit. Any insight as to the final verdict on that contest???


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 24, 2007)

Boettner generally did not cite sources in his works and If I recall correctly the list owner does not believe that TULIP originated with Boettner.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 24, 2007)

And nix the idea that it came from the Netherlands. The Dutch speak, well, Dutch. TULIP is an English mnemonic device -- it doesn't work in Dutch.


----------

